# First gun advice



## BullseyeP90 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok I'm sure one of those topics pop up 3 times a day here... But I'm about to buy my first handgun. Need some advice.

1- Money isn't much of a problem however I don't want to overpay either...
2- I am definitely not going to shoot anything bigger than 9mm, money might not be a problem but it doesn't mean I want to throw cash out the window for .45 when I can have as much fun with cheaper ammo
3- I am buying this for target shooting only
4- Not interested in .22 for the time being. I've tried both 9mm and .22 handguns in the past (beretta 92 and for the .22 I don't know what model it was).

So I've rounded up a few choices. I would appreciate your comments and suggestions. Feel free to suggest stuff that's not in my list if you wish.

(In no particular order)

*1911 models : *
-Kimber 1911 Pro Carry II (9mm version)
-S&W 1911 Pro series (9mm) (a bit too expensive for my first gun unless someone here reaaaally convinces me...)
-Taurus PT1911 B-9 (9mm)

*other models*
-Ruger SR9
-Walther P99 (or maybe PPQ)
-SIG SP2022
-SIG P229 (The fact that it's all metal as opposed to the 50% cheaper 2022 appeals to me)
-Taurus PT24/7 9mm

First off, what about Taurus? I've heard bad stuff about their guns having a lot of problems...

Second, from the different criterias you can evaluate a handgun on, here is what is most important to me, starting from the most important :
1-Accuracy
2-Reliability
3-Easy to clean/take apart
4-Size : I have small hands, so I would want to steer clear of the larger framed grips. The beretta 92 I tried was fine but I wouldn't go bigger than that.
5-Looks
6-Weight : I wouldn't want it to be too light (recoil control...). I don't mind it being a bit on the heavy side.
7-Lenght : since i'm going to use it for target shooting I don't want anything too short...

At first glance I really like the P229 and the P99... I also crave 1911's but that could wait.

Thanks


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum..... here's my usual reply to you question....

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike.

Get some basic training FIRST. At this point you need fundamentals, not run and gun, or force on force. Reputable instructors will provide a host of handguns and holsters for you to experience in class. That will give you some idea of where your preferences might lead you in handgun selection. Then.....

Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion... again....get some training......proper shooting techniques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right. Most gun shops have a box of used holsters that you can experiment with after you've chosen what gun works best for you. There are many options for concealed/open carry.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. *Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.*

If you're buying a handgun for home protection, and you choose to NOT have it on your person, you should consider where in your home you might be if someone kicks the door in. I don't see a person in a position to be able to ask an intruder to "hang on a sec, while I get my gun"

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil...I've known more than a few gents who didn't care for the recoil of what's often called a "ladies gun"... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I personally like the M&P line by Smith, but that does not mean it is for you. You seem to lean towards non-polymer in your list. So 2 more to consider (and USMCretired gives great advice on fit) could be a Browning High Power, and the various CZ steel handguns. I have always found the ergonomics on the CZs to be pretty damned good.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was going to reply with a long-winded answer and try to explain and justify my response.

But, I'm tired today and just not in the mood.

Having said that, I will say this.

*Beretta 92FS. *


----------



## lexusoman (Oct 28, 2012)

Ruger SR9c
Ruger LCR-357( will shoot 38/38+p/357 Mag)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I disagree with everybody except *usmcj*.
I don't think that you should buy _their_ favorite pistol.
I think that you should buy *my* favorite pistol.
Why? Because it's my favorite, that's why.

But seriously, folks...
This subject has been discussed many times before. Why repeat what has already been said?
Instead, I suggest that you use the forum's _search_ utility, and look for "New Gun," and "What Gun Should I Buy," and similarly-named topics.
Let's not keep reinventing the wheel, guys.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

BullseyeP90 said:


> Ok I'm sure one of those topics pop up 3 times a day here... But I'm about to buy my first handgun. Need some advice.
> 
> 1- Money isn't much of a problem however I don't want to overpay either...
> 2- I am definitely not going to shoot anything bigger than 9mm, money might not be a problem but it doesn't mean I want to throw cash out the window for .45 when I can have as much fun with cheaper ammo
> ...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I disagree with everybody except *usmcj*.
> I don't think that you should buy _their_ favorite pistol.
> I think that you should buy *my* favorite pistol.
> Why? Because it's my favorite, that's why.
> ...


amen amen amen amen amen 
THIS SHOULD BE A STICKY AT THE TOP ALL BY ITSELF SO IT CAN BE EASILY SEEN
then they can ask a specific question


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that the newbies don't look at stickys. They don't know what a sticky is.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have 2 of the guns you listed: The Ruger SR9 (& its compact version SR9c) and the Taurus 24/7 Pro DS & G2's in 9mm & .45 ACP. They all meet your criteria: Easy take-down, very accurate, not too small, not too light weight, reliable, etc. . I also have some smaller guns for concealed carry (LCP, TCP, LC9, 709) but they are much snappier because of their small sizes & weights.

I agree with Steve that my favorite gun might not be your favorite. The best way is to shoot as many as you can at your local range to decide for yourself.


----------



## shamrock62 (Dec 3, 2012)

The P229 is my official duty gun, great gun I love it! Love it so much i bought the two tone for my personal use! It is heavy (all metal) however, and it seems as though you are torn between striker fired vs. hammer fired. In all honesty, I do not think you can go wrong buying the 229, especially if you said price isn't a huge concern. It's a great gun and has been battle tested by PDs both local and federal for several decades. 

Otherwise, if you're looking for polymer and striker fired - I like the M&P series and the Rugers - can't go wrong with them either way!


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

I go with usmcj and Steve--- shoot as many different guns as you possibly can. Go from there.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just don't buy anything Taurus. :vom:


----------

